# Federal Control of Waterways



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Cass Sunstein is already at it. He's trying to change wording in an effort for the government to take control of all bodies of water in the U.S.. This would include all lakes, ponds, streams, creaks, bogs, swamps, etc. Does anyone else have any info on this? He's trying to sneak it through while everyones worried about the healthcare debate.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I've found 2 executive orders that Cass is working on. http://www.disastercenter.com/laworder/11005.htm
http://www.disastercenter.com/laworder/11051.htm
He is trying to "nudge", just simpling changing a few words to have federal oversite. Which means, he could dictate what hunting and fishing regs to these.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Here is the web site on the senate bill
http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s787/text

Cass Sunstien hard at work for your rights.


----------

